
Ask HN: Why are *all* submissions from theregister.co.uk flagged? - xeeeeeeeeeeenu
See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from?site=theregister.co.uk
======
RachelF
It is a pity, as The Register is probably one of the best tech sites out
there, mostly well written articles with good analysis. They have a decent BS
detector, too.

------
NeedMoreTea
They're not. First few pages I see some dupes, but none flagged.

El Reg doesn't seem to do well on HN thanks to the robust humour and headline
style.

~~~
detaro
They're not individually flagged, but automatically killed. I suspect because
they were judged at some point as low-quality, if you want to know for sure
contact the mods via e-mail.

------
masonic
When you have one account submitting the majority of a site's content daily,
it's not a good look.

------
xen2xen1
The ranking system here makes sure big sites don't dominate, otherwise that's
all we'd see.

